# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  تناول وجبة إفطار كبيرة يزيد الشعور بالجوع

## الوسادة

كشفت دراسة ألمانية حديثة أن من يتناول وجبة إفطار كبيرة يشعر بالجوع الطبيعي طوال اليوم ، بل و يتناول سعرات حرارية أكثر من الأشخاص الذين يتناولون وجبة إفطار صغيرة.

وتتعارض الدراسة الجديدة، التي أجراها باحثون من المستشفى الجامعي في الجامعة التقنية بمدينة ميونيخ جنوبي ألمانيا، بذلك مع الاعتقاد السائد بأن وجبة الإفطار الكبيرة يمكنها أن تقلل رغبة الجوع على مدار اليوم عند الإنسان ليتناول بذلك وجبة أقل في الغداء والعشاء.

وتبين من خلال الدارسة التي نشرتها وكالة الأنباء الألمانية أن كمية الطعام التي تناولها المشاركون في الدراسة، وعددهم 380 ، على مدار اليوم هي تقريبا نفس الكمية التي يتناولها يوميا بصرف النظر عما إذا كانوا تناولوا وجبة الإفطار أم لا.

وأظهرت الدراسة أن الشخص الذي يتناول 400 سعرة حرارية خلال وجبة الإفطار فإنه يتناول أيضا في المساء نفس كمية السعرات الحرارية كما لو لم يكنتناول وجبة إفطار كبيرة.

وقال المشرف على فريق البحث، فولكر شوسدتسيارا: "يتعين على الشخص الذي يريد توفير سعرات حرارية أن يبدأ بوجبة الإفطار".

وقام شوسدتسيارا في دراسته، التي نشرت الاثنين 17-1-2011 في دورية "نيتريشن جورنال"، بمراقبة العادات الغذائية لـ280 شخصا يعانون من السمنة
المفرطة ومئة شخص من أصحاب الوزن الطبيعي.

وتعين على كل مشارك في الدراسة أن يسجل بدقة ما يتناوله على مدار اليوم لمدة عشرة أيام.

المميز في دراسة شوسدتسيارا أنه لم يقارن بيانات المشاركين ببعضها، بل قارن بيانات كل مشارك في الأيام التي لم يتناول فيها الإفطار بنفس بياناته في الأيام التي تناول فيها وجبة الإفطار.

وفي المقابل حذّر شوسدتسيارا الراغبين في خفض وزنهم أن يتخلوا ببساطة عن وجبة الإفطار أو اتباع حمية غذائية قاسية، موضحا أن المهم في عملية الحمية الغذائية أن يتم تقليل كمية الطعام المتناولة بشكل موزع على مدار اليوم.

وأشار شوسدتسيارا في ذلك على سبيل المثال إلى إمكانية تناول الخضار أو الفاكهة خمس مرات في اليوم، مؤكدا أنه بهذه الطريقة يستطيع الإنسان أن يعديل عاداته الغذائية بشكل دائم.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

طيب حلو عشان هيكك انا ما بفطر لاني هبولة  :Baeh:

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

